# First Year For Outback Tt's



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Just wondering....

When was the first year for Outback TT's ? I noticed one in the storage yard I keep the 25 RS-S that says "Outback by Lite-Way" ....

I need a little history lesson on our trailers!!

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Mike. And I believe 2002 was the first year as I have never seen an older one than this.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

2002 was the first year, and Lite-way, as near as I can figure was a division of Keystone, that has since just gone away.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mine's a 2003 and says outback by liteway on it

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mine's not handy at this minute, but I believe it says "by Liteway" on it too, and it's a 2004.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I believe the "by Lite-way" decals were replaced with a "by Keystone" decal during the 2004 model year. The '04 that we looked at after the show last year had the Lite way, the '04 that we bought, which was built in Mar. 04 has the Keystone decal.

Tim


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

my 2004 26 rs built july,12 2003 has By Keystone sticker.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

2002 was the first model OUTBACK. 
There were 10 models to choose from. LITEWAY was a division of KEYSTONE. (not sure why it changed)

Our OUTBACK is a 2003, (Liteway) which I bought in Aug. 2002.

I still have the 2002 brochure, and it sure has changed!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, it looks like they started the Outback line in Sept. 2001

August 13, 2003
OUTBACK PRODUCT TEAM AT KEYSTONE RV CELEBRATES TURNOUT OF 6,000TH UNIT
Managers and production staff gathered during a morning break at Keystone RV Company in Goshen, Indiana, recently to celebrate their achievement in producing 6,000 Outback towable recreational vehicles before the end of July 2003, after a product start-up only 22 months ago in September of 2001. The Outback is Keystoneâ€™s lightweight, all-aluminum-framed product designed to be towed by sport utility vehicles, vans, or lightweight trucks. 

Here is the full press release which includes a picture of the 6000th unit and the Outback manufacturing crew at that time.

ALSO:

This press release announces the formation of the Lite-way line (not by name) with Randy Graber as the leader of the new line. 

ALSO:

This post from Y-Guy explains a little on Lite-way vs. Keystone markings. Here is the essence of that post:

Y-GUY:
"Lite-Way was the name of the division in Indiana that started making the Outbacks, under the Keystone name. Keystone had a very new and unique way of making, marketing and selling trailers and quickly took a lead spot as one of the biggest trailer makers. But capital runs short so Thor invested in them, providing capital but Keystone kept much of the control over the company. Thor as a corporation owns a lot of manufacturers names like Airstream, Komfort, Aero and several others. So Keystone also got some better pricing for parts. Thor gets a lot of slamming for some of their units, but Keystone seems to have the control over their line.

"So basically the older campers said By Lite-Way which now says By Keystone even though its the same plant. Mine at least had a small sticker on the rear that said Thor... which I removed."


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My '03 28 BHS has all THREE names:

A small Thor Sticker next to the front door

A Keystone Sticker

Outback by LiteWay

Boy, am I confused...

Reverie


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Reverie,
Take a deep breath and read this helpful set of questions from the Cyber Phycologist (yes, he is real!)...

ASK YOURSELF THESE QUESTIONS:

* What am I doing to create this situation?
* Are my emotions helping me or hurting me?
* What am I telling myself?
* What are the facts?
* Am I exaggerating or distorting?
* Are there other explanations?
* How likely are my worries?
* Whose problem is this anyway?
* What is the worst that can happen?
* Am I awfulizing?
* Am I taking this too seriously? Too personally?
* Am I downing myself or others?
* Am I unrealistically demanding success? Approval? Control?
* Perfection? Certainty? Comfort? Fairness? My way?
* Do I need this or only want it?
* Can I stand it?
* Am I babying myself?
* How can I think more realistically?
* Am I stewing rather than doing?
* What are my options?
* What, if anything, can I do?

Now, don't you feel better?

Neither did I.

BBB


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

My 04 25 RSS which I bought in January 04, says Keystone. Actually on the street side, it said "Keyston". That's been fixed. It also has the small Thor sticker on the back. My old Dutchman pop-up also was by Thor. I have an Outback brochure from 03 which says Liteway.

Thor, you really get around!

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

[quote name='BigBadBrain' date='Mar 2 2005, 11:04 AM']
Well, it looks like they started the Outback line in Sept. 2001

It was the 2002 model.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Boy, am I confused...


How do you think your Outback feels.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

No, No, No. I do not own the company. I wish I did









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor,
So when we feel the need to move up, you'll get us a good deal? We're buds right! That's got to be worth wholesale. We'll invite you to all our rallys!









BBB


----------

